# "Letter of Apology" was written by Lieutenant General Chuck  Pitman, USMC (Ret)



## pappy (8 Aug 2005)

This "Letter of Apology" was written by Lieutenant General Chuck  Pitman, US Marine Corps, Retired:

"For good and ill, the Iraqi  prisoner abuse mess will remain an issue. On 
the one hand, right thinking  Americans will abhor the stupidity of the
actions while on the other hand,  political glee will take control and fashion this 
minor event into some modern  day massacre.

I humbly offer my opinion here:

I am sorry that the  last seven times we Americans took up arms and 
sacrificed the blood of our  youth, it was in the defense of Muslims
(Bosnia, Kosovo, Gulf War 1, Kuwait,  etc.).

I am sorry that no such call for an apology upon the extremists  came after 
9/11.

I am sorry that all of the murderers on 9/11 were  Islamic Arabs.

I am sorry that most Arabs and Muslims have to live in  squalor under savage

dictatorships.

I am sorry that their leaders  squander their wealth.

I am sorry that their governments breed hate for  the US in their religious 
schools, mosques, and government-controlled  media.

I am sorry that Yassar Arafat was kicked out of every Arab country  and 
high-jacked the Palestinian "cause."

I am sorry that no other Arab  country will take in or offer more than a 
token amount of financial help to  those same Palestinians.

I am sorry that the USA has to step in and be  the biggest financial 
supporter of poverty stricken Arabs while the insanely  wealthy Arabs blame
the USA for all their problems.

I am sorry that our  own left wing, our media, and our own brainwashed
masses do not understand any  of this (from the misleading vocal elements of our 
society like radical  professors, CNN and the NY TIMES).

I am sorry the United Nations scammed  the poor people of Iraq out of the 
"food for oil" money so they could get rich  while the common folk suffered.

I am sorry that some Arab governments pay  the families of homicide bombers 
upon their death.

I am sorry that those  same bombers are brainwashed thinking they will 
receive 72 virgins in  "paradise."

I am sorry that the homicide bombers think pregnant women,  babies,
children, the elderly and other noncombatant civilians are legitimate  targets.

I am sorry that our troops die to free more Arabs from the gang  rape rooms 
and the filling of mass graves of dissidents of their own  making.

I am sorry that Muslim extremists have killed more Arabs than any  other 
group.

I am sorry that foreign trained terrorists are trying to  seize control of 
Iraq and return it to a terrorist state.

I am sorry we  don't drop a few dozen Daisy cutters on Fallujah.

I am sorry every time  terrorists hide they find a convenient "Holy Site."

I am sorry they  didn't apologize for driving a jet into the World Trade 
Center that collapsed  and severely damaged Saint Nicholas Greek Orthodox
Church - one of our Holy  Sites.

I am sorry they didn't apologize for flight 93 and 175, the USS  Cole, the 
embassy bombings, the murders and beheadings of Nick Berg and Daniel  Pearl,
etc....etc!

I am sorry Michael Moore is American; he could feed a  medium sized village 
in Africa.

America will get past this latest  absurdity. We will punish those 
responsible because that is what we  do.

We hang out our dirty laundry for the entire world to see. We move  on. 
That's one of the reasons we are hated so much. We don't hide this stuff
like all those Arab countries that are now demanding an apology.

Deep  down inside, when most Americans saw this reported in the news, we
were like -  so what? We lost hundreds and made fun of a few prisoners. Sure, it 
was wrong,  sure, it dramatically hurts our cause, but until captured we
were trying to kill  these same prisoners. Now we're supposed to wring our hands 
because a few were  humiliated?

Our compassion is tempered with the vivid memories of our own  people
killed, mutilated and burnt amongst a joyous crowd of celebrating  Fallujahans.

If you want an apology from this American, you're going to  have a long
wait!

You have a better chance of finding those seventy-two  virgins.

Chuck Pitman Lieutenant General, USMC (Ret)"

Semper Fi and well said General Pitman


----------



## 54/102 CEF (8 Aug 2005)

Reference please?

Seems a NASCAR Urban Legend until proven otherwise. http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/pitman.asp


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 Aug 2005)

Nonetheless, I got quite the kick out of "You have a better chance of finding those seventy-two virgins."

how colourful  ;D


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2005)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Reference please?
> 
> Seems a NASCAR Urban Legend until proven otherwise. http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/pitman.asp



CEF

First off: The gentleman that posted the letter was a United States Marine, and can be *EXTREMELY * proud of the service he did for his country. He has a good history on this site and his posts are generally respected, relevant and interesting.

While I agree that there seemes to be some question of authenticity the sentiment of the letter is probably one that Pappy feels very strongly about. God knows if I had been a U.S. marine I would too and can only wish that this country would grow a pair of big ones and say similar things out loud where it would do some good!

He has never insulted anyone, called anyone down and is about a humble a guest as you could ever ask for here on the forum.

Now...If you have a problem with someone else here or their post then please let a mod know. We have many different ways of authenticaing things that you know nothing about, such as I.P. tracking and so on. Do NOT begin to shastise others yourself.

Finally I want you to fill out your profile so that we know who you are and what military service you may have so that we can judge your ability to call others on issues like this one.

On this forum tone is everything! Tone yours down please.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2005)

Allright,

you have to admit this one is pretty good :

"I am sorry Michael Moore is American; he could feed a   medium sized village 
in Africa."

made my day ;D


----------



## 54/102 CEF (9 Aug 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> CEF
> 
> First off: The gentleman that posted the letter was a United States Marine, and can be *EXTREMELY * proud of the service he did for his country. He has a good history on this site and his posts are generally respected, relevant and interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## S McKee (9 Aug 2005)

Great letter sums up all the reasons why the US is the greatest country on earth


----------



## pronto (9 Aug 2005)

Wow - Slim, someone do the dirty in your corn flakes this am? You are not normally this quick to ram someone. Normally you are quite considerate. I didn't really take offense at CEF, as I had seen this quote before, and assumed it was an urban legend. I don't think the original poster could take offense either. I have had people ask for bona fides before, and I just provide them, no harm/no foul. Nevertheless, it is quite an amusing read.

Pronto


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2005)

pronto said:
			
		

> Wow - Slim, someone do the dirty in your corn flakes this am? Pronto



No...No one did anything to my Cornflakes. I do the best that I can to assist in Modding here and sometimes we all jump at things (me included) which are not quite as bad as they first seem.

I have resolved this with CEF already and there are no further issues regarding the above post.

Cheers

Slim


----------



## Gill557 (9 Aug 2005)

The truth is suck a beautiful thing.  "Paradise" eh? well if u call paradise, a molten rock filled place filled with such "loveable" characters from humanity's past, That Damned Austrian Cpl., Uncle Joe, Il Duce, Gengis to name a few, well enjoy yourself there.  ;D

Made my whole day when I read that, even made up for loosing at the poker game. ;D


----------



## pappy (9 Aug 2005)

hey no disrespect taken, I'm a member of a email list of former and active duty Marines mostly lifer SNCO's and Officers, once a Marine always a Marine....  you should see some of the stuff I can post here...

I didn't hear this directly from Lt. Gen. Pitman's mouth, but having been in the Corps and around enough Marines that I can see him saying this.  Generals in the Marine Corps can at times be tactful and at other times tell it like it is.  They don't make General by holding in thier feelings.

I remember one Commandant of the Marine Corps in a press conference say when a reporter asked him what he thought of Women Marines...
his reply was "I think women in the Marine Corps is a great Idea, every Male Marine should have a Female Marine in his rack"

Needless to say it didn't go over well with N.O.W.

I posted this more for fun and to lighten up everyone's mood, not so someone could add it to a research paper.  If on the outside chance LT. Gen. Pitman didn't say this well it still rings true.  If I offened someone's political correctness they "I'm sorry"... I ment no harm, just humor.  I found nothing disrespectful towards our enemy in this.


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2005)

> I found nothing disrespectful towards our enemy in this.



More's the pity!


----------



## pappy (9 Aug 2005)

that should read.... "you should see what I CAN'T post here"


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> that should read.... "you should see what I CAN'T post here"



Well hang onto it all. You never know what opportunities you'll have to post stuff.


----------



## kincanucks (9 Aug 2005)

Pappy,

Thank you posting this.   I had never seen it before and I think it is great.   One of those writings that you hope are real and really don't give a flying frack if they are not because they seem to say it all.   Cheers.


----------



## Acorn (10 Aug 2005)

Pappy,

Keep posting. We all know some *colourful* characters (well, for you, *colorful*) who wear the uniform - the Corps probably has more than its fair share. However, what some *say* for the benefit of their soldiers or Marines, and what the very smart folks who get to wear stars on their shouders *write* for historical posterity, is usually different. 

I'm sure the stories of what Chesty Puller actually said have grown with his legend, to the benefit of the Corps. What he actually said may not be quite as important. What he wrote he intended Marines to remember and heed for all time.

Semper Fidelis mate,  

Acorn


----------



## Britney Spears (10 Aug 2005)

In reference to the other thread, I think this is a good example of where a moderator's discretion should and did overrule the exact letter of the forum guidlines.


----------



## Warvstar (11 Aug 2005)

That was awesome, why is it that only the military has the guts to talk about this stuff?


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> hey no disrespect taken, I'm a member of a email list of former and active duty Marines mostly lifer SNCO's and Officers, once a Marine always a Marine....   you should see some of the stuff I can post here...
> 
> I didn't hear this directly from Lt. Gen. Pitman's mouth, but having been in the Corps and around enough Marines that I can see him saying this.   Generals in the Marine Corps can at times be tactful and at other times tell it like it is.   They don't make General by holding in thier feelings.
> 
> ...



Pappy, wasn't is also LTG Pitman that was being interview by a gal from NPR about a camp sponsored by ther Corps to teach young boys to shoot...the reporter asked if that wasn't like equipping and turning them to be murderers, and his reply was something along the lines of asking her if she was a prostitue...she said "no, of course not" and he said, "well you're equippped to be one, but that doesn't make you one, does it?"  Apparently that ended the conversation/interview right there...

...looking for a ref:...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Slim (13 Aug 2005)

Just when you think that you can't be surprised by the press anymore...They come along and say something truely stupid.


----------



## pappy (13 Aug 2005)

lol I remember that interview too   ;D 
Funny NPR didn't repeat that interview very often.
Yes I listen to NPR, one should know ones enemies....
Keep your friend close and enemies even closer...

Semper Fi Marines!


----------

